# 600 Amp feeder wire size



## CTshockhazard

Show us what you think first, and we can go from there...


----------



## 460 Delta

400 MCM copper or 500 MCM aluminum.


----------



## Big Sparks

My concern is feeding my trough after my 1 point of disco. 
My plan was to use 2.5in emt
3x 250
1x 4/0
1x #4

I can reuse the existing 2x 2 in emt runs?


----------



## frenchelectrican

Big Sparks said:


> My concern is feeding my trough after my 1 point of disco.
> My plan was to use 2.5in emt
> 3x 250
> 1x 4/0
> 1x #4
> 
> I can reuse the existing 2x 2 in emt runs?


Let me get this right .,, 

that listing you posted is for one conduit ? if so that is way too small for 600 amp service.
the numbers you posted that is set up for typical 200 amp commercial service.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

frenchelectrican said:


> Let me get this right .,,
> 
> that listing you posted is for one conduit ? if so that is way too small for 600 amp service.
> the numbers you posted that is set up for typical 200 amp commercial service.


I think he will have 3 conduits


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Big Sparks said:


> My concern is feeding my trough after my 1 point of disco.
> My plan was to use 2.5in emt
> 3x 250
> 1x 4/0
> 1x #4
> 
> I can reuse the existing 2x 2 in emt runs?


I don't think you can use 2.5" emt with 2- 2" emt



310.10(H)(3) said:


> Separate Cables or Raceways. Where run in separate
> cables or raceways, the cables or raceways with conductors shall
> have the same number of conductors and shall have the same
> electrical characteristics.


----------



## Southeast Power

Big Sparks said:


> Building my first ever 3 phase 120/208 600 amp service.
> I plan to parallel the feeder wires but I'm not positive what size wire to use?
> Any help would be appreciated.


I would use Table 310.15(B)(16)

I would use parallel 300 copper or parallel 400 Aluminum in 2-1/2" EMT, 3" EMT if it were a long run or had more than 3 90s in it. I wouldn't reduce the neutral unless it's a delta system.


----------



## CoolWill

2x) 350 copper or

3x) 3/0 copper


----------



## flyboy

CoolWill said:


> 2x) 350 copper or
> 
> 3x) 3/0 copper


I'd use aluminum and put the money I save in my investment portfolio. :biggrin:


----------



## macmikeman

CoolWill said:


> 2x) 350 copper or
> 
> 3x) 3/0 copper


2nd option. He has 2 two inch emt's in there already......


----------



## dronai

With a user name Big Sparks, and no profile filled out, I'm suprised everyone is so nice and helpfull


----------



## CoolWill

flyboy said:


> I'd use aluminum and put the money I save in my investment portfolio. :biggrin:


Hells yeah, #metoo

But I'm just catering to the copper snobs here.


----------



## Kevin

dronai said:


> With a user name Big Sparks, and no profile filled out, I'm suprised everyone is so nice and helpfull


It's all a cover story. He's just asking how to make 600 amp sparks :vs_laugh:

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Southeast Power

macmikeman said:


> 2nd option. He has 2 two inch emt's in there already......


I didn’t catch that but, yes just run one more 2”


----------



## MR. Bvo

Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


----------



## B-Nabs

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


Personally I would do it with appropriately sized wires in conduit or cables routed neatly parallel with building lines.

But seriously, your question is quite vague. Can you elaborate? 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


You started a another thread asking this question. No need to post it again in this older thread.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f9/residential-600-amp-service-278530/


----------

